# Police Officer Brian Moore



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Brian Moore*
New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Monday, May 4, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 25

*Tour:* 4 years, 10 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Incident Date:* 5/2/2015

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Brian Moore succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained two days earlier while questioning a suspicious person in Queens.

He and his partner were working a plainclothes detail when they observed a subject playing with an object in his waistband. They pulled alongside the subject and asked him what he was carrying. The subject responded by pulling out a handgun and opening fire into the vehicle, striking Officer Moore in the face.

Officer Moore was transported to a local hospital where he remained unconscious until passing away two days later.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Commissioner William J. Bratton
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22468-police-officer-brian-moore#ixzz3ZGhDgtG6


----------

